
Google Gay Marriage - danso
https://www.google.com/#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=gay+marriage&oq=gay
======
thenewkid
Will children be able to draw rainbows free of political and cultural
symbolism? Or will the appropriation become permanent, much like the word
"gay" which has lost its original English and French meaning?

 _" The rainbow flag made its debut in 1978 at San Francisco's Gay and Lesbian
Freedom Day Parade... The original flag had eight colors, two more than its
customary version, each representing an aspect of gay life: red for life,
orange for healing, yellow for sun, green for nature, blue for harmony, and
violet for spirit."

"In 2006, a straight family in Kansas had to defend flying a rainbow flag at
their bed and breakfast from some angry townspeople... Understanding the wider
symbolism, the owners nevertheless chose to fly the flag because their young
son said it reminded him of the movie The Wizard of Oz, evoking the movie's
signature song, Over the Rainbow."_

[http://observatory.designobserver.com/entry.html?entry=7007](http://observatory.designobserver.com/entry.html?entry=7007)

~~~
nostromo
Children can draw rainbows free of symbolism right now and forever.

Flags are different. Flags always have symbolism, that's their point.

Similarly, children can draw a hammer and sickle for fun if they want.
However, should you put it on a flag and fly it in front of your house, don't
be surprised if people draw conclusions.

~~~
jlgreco
> _Similarly, children can draw a hammer and sickle for fun if they want.
> However, should you put it on a flag and fly it in front of your house, don
> 't be surprised if people draw conclusions._

Even more extreme: Swastikas in the decorative masonry in a government
building? ([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Greca_a_svastica_-
_palazzo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Greca_a_svastica_-
_palazzo_Roncale_-_Rovigo.JPG)) Don't expect much controversy. Swastikas on a
flag in the same building? Expect an issue. Something being in a flag or not
is an incredibly important context that must be considered.

~~~
atondwal
Swastikas are a little different though. It's been decoratively used for
apolitical reasons for thousands of years on all sorts of things, but was only
really flown as a flag starting with the NAZIs in the 1920s. There's a lot of
architecture, even in Europe involving pre-NAZI swastikas. And before and even
shortly after the NAZI party adopted it, it was used a a good luck symbol in
the west
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_use_of_the_swastika_in_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_use_of_the_swastika_in_the_early_20th_century)).

~~~
jlgreco
I think that is quite similar to rainbows though. Use lots of places in a
variety of ways for a very long time, but only really use on flags by the LGBT
movement.

------
azinman2
While I know its 4:40PM PST so the supreme court ruling is "old news" already,
but I'm disappointed that this is the only related post to the rulings on the
top 60 of HN. And it's not even directly about them.

Snowden, on the other hand, dominated HN when it broke and still continues to
do so. While HN isn't necessarily political, it often is for matters of
liberty. Why isn't this a bigger deal in this community?

~~~
pedalpete
I don't think you should be disappointed for two reasons.

1) Outrage will always get more publicity than celebratory or agreeable
states. That's just human nature. I suspect by it not being big news on HN it
is because most of the community supports Gay Marriage or at the least is not
offended by it. I strongly support it.

2) it isn't technology focused. The NSA snooping is about misuse of the
technology we all hold dear. It's also international, where as a Gay Marriage
ruling in the US is really a regional issue, where many of us already live in
more enlightened places. NSA snooping through major international sites is an
international issue. Even if I'm never in the US, facebook, google, et.al (did
I use that right?) affects me too.

So take heart, it isn't that the HN community doesn't care, it is more likely
that many of us say 'good, about time', but that man not necessarily prompt an
upvote.

~~~
tommorris
Technology focused? I'll remember that the next time I see a string of "how to
run a startup" and "how to raise VC" posts.

Personally, I'm happy there's only one post on HN about it. Generally,
discussions of social issues on HN tends to bring out the crazies in force.

~~~
devcpp
Oh come on, you know what he meant. The members of HN are passionate about
startups, technology, money, somewhat politics. Gay marriage and other social
issues spark little interest. It's understandable.

------
JonnieCache
"gay" alone is enough to trigger it. It's been there for some time.

~~~
jhuckabee
"hrc" will also do it

~~~
unfletch
As will "sf pride", a reference to the San Francisco Pride parade and
celebration, which happens to be this weekend.

~~~
cristianpascu
Cool, have fun!

[http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m58fv5FOIO1qfv6zxo1_500.jp...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m58fv5FOIO1qfv6zxo1_500.jpg)

~~~
paigalhaes
!!!NSFW!!! you could have flagged as not suitable/safe for work

~~~
cristianpascu
Why is it NOT SAFE FOR WORK but it's safe to show up on SF's streets, with
children and teenagers all around?

------
angersock
That's fabulous.

------
cheath
it should say, "Did you mean: marriage?"

~~~
riveteye
Exactly! Just marriage. I've noticed that this is happening in Canada already,
albeit slowly. Like in this article: [http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/the-
hot-button/brides-re...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/the-hot-
button/brides-reject-wedding-guests-gift-basket-feud-goes-
viral/article12703044/)

------
anigbrowl
...and make sure your HR department is up to speed with the new rules.
Hopefully this will make HR admin simpler, since everyone will now be subject
to the same set of rules.

~~~
cookiecaper
The Court's rulings today will have very little effect on the day-to-day of
most HR groups, as they operate under state law. As I understand it (IANAL),
today's ruling simply means that the feds must recognize any marriage
solemnized in any state -- the feds are not allowed to have an exclusive
definition of "marriage" anymore, so federal purposes like IRS income filings,
etc., will be affected, but not the majority of tangible daily marital
benefits, which are administered at the state level.

Unless you live in a state with full-fledged same-sex marriage, your HR dept.
is still going to have to differentiate.

~~~
grecy
How long until the feds step in and make it mandatory for all states to
recognize same-sex marriage?

~~~
nhangen
If today's ruling is any indication, never. It would be unconstitutional.

~~~
cookiecaper
Does anyone expect that to hold? It seems obvious that they just needed
something that seemed vaguely like a legal basis to justify the decision. It's
at least not as egregious as _Griswald_ , but I definitely think they're
reaching with the "feds can't have a custom marital definition". If they're
going to say it's illegal for the federal government to define marriage
because marriage is a state-level thing, they may as well also say it's
illegal for the federal government to consider marital status altogether.

~~~
nhangen
Well and beyond that, they're setting a strong precedent for future state's
rights cases. I happen to be in favor of that by the way, despite ambivalence
towards this particular issue.

------
krapp
Oh my.

------
riveteye
I suspect this is to counteract the search algorithm problem Google was having
earlier that equated "gayest" to "worst":
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/23/google-search-
algor...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/23/google-search-algorithm-
gayest-worst_n_3326372.html)

( But this response is the right response:
[http://asofterworld.com/index.php?id=710](http://asofterworld.com/index.php?id=710)
)

~~~
jabbernotty
I'm not seeing the connection between the asofterworld post you linked, and
this topic.

However, I do think that the page behind the hidden heart is most adorable.

~~~
drakeandrews
It's implying that one should start using "gay" as a superlative instead of as
a derogatory statement.

------
livepreview
[http://globalnews.ca/news/670794/google-celebrates-gay-
pride...](http://globalnews.ca/news/670794/google-celebrates-gay-pride-with-
rainbow-search-bar/)

That's the first link I found referencing the fact that June is LGBTQ Pride
month but if you look back over time Google has been doing this for years.
This year it just happens to coincide with trending search terms due to the
SCOTUS ruling. I can't believe I'm the first person to post this.

~~~
tommorris
Google employees frequently participate in Pride parades as a group:

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Google_gay_pride.jpg](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Google_gay_pride.jpg)
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:WorldPride_2012_-_10...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:WorldPride_2012_-_101.jpg)

Google have also had a 'Legalize Love' campaign started in 2012 -
[http://www.google.com/diversity/legalise-
love.html](http://www.google.com/diversity/legalise-love.html)

Google also produced a TV ad for Chrome based on 'It Gets Better', and invited
Dan Savage to talk at Google about It Gets Better.

So, yeah, Google love the gays. I'd love 'em back but for Google Reader. ;)

------
octo_t
I don't find this very great to be honest.

Consider the case of a confused kid looking things up in school or something
similar, someone spots the rainbow walking behind him, since its very
different from the normal Google and gets outed.

~~~
charonn0
As a formerly deeply-closeted gay teen, I'm confident that currently-closeted
youngsters will consciously avoid performing such a search in a public place.

That's what being closeted is: it's more than just not telling people you're
gay/bi/etc. It's about actively managing and monitoring others' perception of
you, and the mortal dread of being found out.

~~~
octo_t
Speaking as a formerly closeted person, this is an exact thing I did in school
because I didn't want my parents to find out, since they are deeply Christian.

------
xijuan
I just want to say that I am extremely happy about the court's ruling!!!! omg
omg so happy!!!!!!! FINALLY!!

------
throwaway10001
Somewhat off topic but for Easter Google did what?
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57577171-1/google-
cesar-...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57577171-1/google-cesar-chavez-
doodle-on-easter-ignites-furor/)

It's their site and all but as a business they should be more inclusive.
Ironic since billions of people are (at least nominally) Christian and most
probably observe or note Easter.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _Christian and most probably observe or note Easter._

This was already on HN at the time: There is no agreement on a date for
Easter.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
indeed. It is a moveable feast:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moveable_feast](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moveable_feast)

~~~
russellsprouts
Different segments of Christianity celebrate Easter on different dates, even
in the same year.

------
WayneDB
I can't stand the way Google just gloms their brand onto things.

------
nhangen
Oh how we love our toys and trinkets.

